# Những sai lầm thường thấy trong bài trí phòng khách



## vyngantype (1/10/21)

Những sai lầm thường thấy trong bài trí phòng khách Sau quá trình dài tìm hiểu và nghiên cứu từ những mẫu thiết kế nhà đẹp trên toàn thế giới thì các nhà kiến trúc sư đã rút ra được 8 điều sai lầm mà chúng ta không nên thực hiện đối với phòng khách nhà mình. 1. Mua đồ nội thất theo ý thích của mình Chỉ vì bạn trông thấy một món đồ nội thất tuyệt vời thì không có nghĩa là nó phù hợp với phòng khách Căn hộ Stella En Tropic của bạn. Nếu bạn là người sáng suốt thì hãy chọn đồ nội thất phù hợp với ngôi nhà chứ không phải với sở thích. 2. Đừng để ghế sopha dựa vào tường “Không có gì khiến tôi điên hơn khi nhìn thấy một chiếc ghế sopha dài chống lưng vào tường trong một căn phòng lớn” – kiến trúc sư của hãng thiết kế nội thất nổi tiếng cho biết. Mặc dù không gian nhà bạn nhỏ nhưng bạn nên hạn chế tối đa việc áp sát ghế vào tường để tạo không gian giúp căn phòng của bạn trông lớn hơn. 3. Treo hình ảnh ở độ cao sai Một số câu hỏi mà các chuyên gia Kita Group Bình Tân thường nhận được là về độ cao của những bức ảnh treo tường. Câu trả lời chính xác cho việc này là bạn nên treo ảnh cao 60 cm tính từ sàn nhà đến trung tâm của bức ảnh, đó chính là mức trung bình mà mắt người cảm thấy dễ chịu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4. Không có đủ nguồn ánh sáng 9/10 người khi bước vào căn phòng khiến họ yêu thích ngay từ ban đầu chính là hệ thống ánh sáng được bố trí hợp lý và chính xác. Để làm được điều này không gian nhà bạn phải đầy đủ các hệ thống chiếu sáng như: đèn, cửa sổ, giếng trời,.. và còn có thể nhiều hơn nữa. 5. Không có đủ chỗ ngồi cho khách Chắc chắn chồng của bạn cùng bạn sẽ có đủ chỗ ngồi trên ghế sopha của nhà mình rồi. Nhưng còn những lịch hẹn gặp mặt cuối tuần thì sao, bạn bè kéo đến và không có chỗ để ngồi. Đó là một viễn cảnh đáng thất vọng mà bạn nên tránh. 6. Đánh giá thấp sức mạnh của chiếc gối Nhiều người cảm thấy thoải mái khi ném những chiếc gối tựa trên ghế sopha trong phòng khách vì theo họ điều này sẽ làm họ thoải mái hơn khi xem phim tại nhà. Tuy nhiên các nhà thiết kế lại khuyên rằng nên vứt hết chúng đi để giúp phòng khách trông sáng sủa và gọn gàng hơn. 7. Nên lên kế hoạch sử dụng phòng khách hàng ngày Một kiến trúc sư nữ nói rằng cô đã từng có một khách hàng nói về kế hoạch một bữa tiệc cocktail mỗi năm diễn ra một lần của mình. Và nhà kiến trúc sư đó nhận ra rằng sẽ thật tuyệt vời nếu bạn lên kế hoạch sử dụng phòng khách của mình hàng ngày để giúp việc thiết kế tối ưu hơn. 8. Tuyệt đối không sử dụng rèm cửa chạm sàn Đây có vẻ như là một chi tiết nhỏ nhưng lại khá đắt giá mà bạn cần lưu ý. Nếu bạn sử những tấm rèm của chạm sát đất thì sẽ biến căn phòng của bạn nhỏ hơn so với diện tích thực của nó. Và điều này thì chằng ai mong muốn rồi. Nếu bạn đang thiết kế phòng khách dự án Kita Bình Tân nhà mình thì nên tránh những điều này và ngược lại nếu đã có rồi thì nên xem xét lại 8 điều trên đây xem mình có đang mắc phải hay không. Chúng tôi đảm bảo nếu bạn tránh được 8 sai lầm trên thì phòng khách nhà bạn sẽ hoàn hảo trong mắt mọi người đấy.


----------

